# Most recent Accident



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Today I was in my seal coating truck, slammed on the brakes to miss a dog (never will again) and the main line from the tank to the pump busted off. Well there was not enough hose to fix it on the spot. So I had to take the shirt off my back to clog the pipe. Luckily this happened right next to a church construction site and some of the workers saw what was going on and came with coolers of water to wash me off. So then I went to ACE to get the stuff to fix my rig. So in between clogging the pipe and fixing the pipe I got covered with about 5 gallons of Coal Tar Emulsion Sealer. It was so hot today the stuff pretty much baked the stuff pretty much baked on to me. 

So I got to spend half a day in the ER with 2nd degree chemical burns on about 25-40% of my body (between knees and ankles, forearms, face, and chest). I'm at home now. Feeling better but it is just the meds. Going to be fine but i feel like I am on fire and the skin is about to burn off the bone. It feels like a burn you get from carrying a thinner rag in your pocket times 10 and on most my body. 

Morale of the story don't let your dog get in my path on the road from now on, I will run it over.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

That sucks, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dude... Hope you get better soon!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Bummer! Get better quick!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ouch! Hope you heal fast!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

That's terrible! I hope you heal up and recover fast!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Holy crap dude.

That is absolutely horrendous.

That is seriously the worse news I have heard in quite a while.



I am really sorry that happened to you.

I really do wish you the best of luck, and a quick and vibrant recovery.

Peace.

-LC.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn man!!  That's surely some f&%*ed up bad luck! Didn't you also get a deep cut above your eyebrow awhile back? (I thought it was you)..anyway.. definitely take some days off and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

holy ****. I know first hand about the coal tar. That **** is no joke. I am sorry to hear that happened. I got sprayed in the face/eyes with it about 6 yrs ago. Was not a good deal. Looked like bacon.

Get well soon man.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Man I'm so sorry to hear that, hope all works out ok.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damn that sucks. I am sorry to hear about this, I hope you mend quickly.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Why the phuck did you go to ACE? you should have went to Wal-Mart, their at least 20% less.

JK
dude that sucks, will you be able to continue your job?
hope you heal quick!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

brushmonkey said:


> Damn man!!  That's surely some f&%*ed up bad luck! Didn't you also get a deep cut above your eyebrow awhile back? (I thought it was you)..anyway.. definitely take some days off and have a speedy recovery.


Yea that was me to. First weekend of May.  



nEighter said:


> holy ****. I know first hand about the coal tar. That **** is no joke. I am sorry to hear that happened. I got sprayed in the face/eyes with it about 6 yrs ago. Was not a good deal. Looked like bacon.
> 
> Get well soon man.


Luckily I kept it out of eyes, but around my face was was blistered.






ewingpainting.net said:


> Why the phuck did you go to ACE? you should have went to Wal-Mart, their at least 20% less.
> 
> JK
> dude that sucks, will you be able to continue your job?
> hope you heal quick!


Yeah I will be back at work Monday, long pants and long sleeves the rest of the season though, if I'm outside. Doc said with this happening my skin will be very sensitive to the sun for a while. Plus I have a lot of skin cancer in my family, so I gotta start being a little smarter about it. 

Feel a lot better today. It only hurts if somethings touches it to hard or scratches it. So right now I'm trying to stay away from my 18 month old little girl.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Best wishes from me in the UK :thumbsup:

You'll be sore/raw for a while after though. Stay outta the sun.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn sorry to hear that! Those col tar burns hurt like a SOB! I was just shoveling it up with spent grit and I got the worst burn of my life!. Nasty stuff.

Did you have a valve on the tank before the main line, or did the valve bust off too?

Good luck, and hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

CApainter said:


> Damn sorry to hear that! Those col tar burns hurt like a SOB! I was just shoveling it up with spent grit and I got the worst burn of my life!. Nasty stuff.
> 
> Did you have a valve on the tank before the main line, or did the valve bust off too?
> 
> Good luck, and hope you have a speedy recovery.




no valve at all. I didn't build the rig. I have a tank that I already owned. I'm about to tear down the whole set up and build it the way i want it.


----------

